# Undiagnosed; low tsh, high free T3



## Silmarwen (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I don't have a diagnosis yet, but had my blood drawn because of many symptoms (mostly hypo symptoms like fatigue, weight gain (10 kg overweight), brainfog, waterretention, but also a few that could be hyper symptoms like a resting pulse between 100-120 bpm., feeling anxious and lately I've been having hotspells).

I take medicine for depression and anxiety: Noritren 25 mg per day and Cipramil 20 mg per day. Also, I have just started taking D-vitamine 2x30 ug per day because the test also showed D-vitamine deficiency (result came back at 12 with a ref. 50-200).

I have had TSH take many times before in the last 10-15 years, but TSH always came back normal/within reference, so I never had any other tests done. But this time I had other tests done because my TSH came back at 0.02 (ref. 0.2-5.0).

I would really appreciate it if anybody would check out my blood test results? I have to call the doctor today about the results and would like any advice in case he decides not to refer me to an endokrinologist....btw, I'm from Copenhagen, Denmark. ^_^

TSH 0.02 (ref. 0.2-5,0)

T4 147 (ref. 60-160)

Free T4 18.9 (ref. 10.0-22.0)

T3 2.5 (ref. 1.0-2.6)

Free T3 8.4 (ref. 4.1-6.9)

Anti-TPO 1300 (ref. <60)

TRAB <1 (ref. <1)

Reverse T3 0.45 (ref. 0.14-0.54)

Thank you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Your labs certainly do indicate you are hyperthyroid. The TPO antibodies are extremely high - due to this, you need to insist they run a ultrasound on your thyroid. TPO antibodies indicate an autoimmune attack on your thyroid.

Thyroid symptoms can overlap - you seem to be experiencing this.

When you had previous TSH tests, where did they typically fall in the range given?


----------



## Silmarwen (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome!

The only TSH result I know is from is from 17th of february 2014 where the TSH was at 1.5 (ref. 0.2-5.0). The other times I was just told that everything was normal and within range, I wasn't given any numbers.

Could I be hyper and gain weight at the same time? I always thought that hyper meant stick thin! :huh:

Also, could I have been hyper for all those years (18) without any doctors finding out?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! It is possible to be hyper and gain weight.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When my FT-3 is in high or over high range I eat like crazy - a hunger like no other.

You need to make sure they run liver function tests on you prior to beginning any anti thyroid medications. Has the doctor who ran these tests offered you a beta blocker such a Propranolol to help with your heart rate? Propranolol can help lower FT-3 , although it is not an "official" anti thyroid medication, you should be safe taking it if you have not yet had a liver function test.


----------



## Silmarwen (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't know how I react to high FT3 because it's the first time that I've had that test done....but I feel that I'm very hungry some days and other days I feel nauseated....don't know if that has anything to do with the thyroid levels?

Are those the liver function tests (bloodtests are from 8th of december 2015)?:

Alanine transaminase [ALAT]; P 41 (ref. 10-45)

Alkaline phosphatase levels; P 62 (ref. 35-105)

gamma-Glutamyltransferase; P 51 (ref. 10-75)

I had the same tests done on the 17th of feb. 2014 where the numbers where:

Alanine transaminase [ALAT]; P 14 (ref. 10-45)

Alkaline phosphatase levels; P 49 (ref. 35-105)

gamma-Glutamyltransferase; P 16 (ref. 10-75)

No, I have never been offered a beta-blocker.....and my heart rate has been like this at least for the last 15 years.....they just did some heart tests that came back showing that nothing was wrong with my heart.....they probably also did test for thyroid problems, but they only measure TSH here in Denmark and when that comes back normal, they don't test anything else....TSH is like the holy grail for measuring thyroid problems in my country and I can understand from reading on the internet and different books that it is the same most places in the world.


----------



## Silmarwen (Dec 7, 2015)

Update:

My doctor just gave me a referral today to go and get an ultrasound of my thyroid, so on monday I'll give them/the lab clinic a call and scedule an ultrasound asap.

Also my doctor said that after the ultrasound has been performed, I'll probably get a referral to an endokrinologist (fingers crossed).


----------



## Silmarwen (Dec 7, 2015)

I just got the answer back from my doctor about the ultrasound findings:



> Ultrasonography of the thyroid:
> 
> Thyroid is presenting in normal size, containing multiple tiny echo poor areas, measuring up to 2 mm. No major nodules. No pathological lymph nodes in the neck bilateral.
> 
> Diagnosis: Multiple tiny nodules in the thyroid.


The doctor is referring me to the hospital/endokrinologist as he said:



> .....they have the facilities to make various examinations, should it become relevant.


I am wondering if those small nodules are causing the hyper symptoms (and lab results)?


----------

